# Tums???



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I have been reading about giving my does tums before kidding. How many do you give, how soon to kidding do you start? And can you use the store brand or do they need to be Tums brand?
Sorry I know there are other threads but it is hard to search on here on my phone....


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Tums can be given to the doe as an emergency source of calcium till you can get something better. Doe's should be getting alfalfa hay or pellets when about to kid. I use the berry flavor and they just gobble them up. I give 10 2x a day. You can use the store brand but it MUST be the equivalent of TUMS!!!!!! No Rolaids or other antacid form!!!! Tums are made from calcium, Rolaids and other forms/brands are made from Magnesium.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree, I would never give Tums in replace of Calcium rich feed. It can help in an emergency. I think most give 4 to5 a day in that circumstance.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

My goats get alfalfa pelets and a % feed. They also have free feed grass hay. I had been reading that calcium helped with birthing so I wasn't sure..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Liz gives her goats Tums. I would PM Liz or just do a search on her answers. She has given a dosage and everything before.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I haven't tried giving my doe Tums for a calcium supplement, but I do give her a few after I've had visitors with candy. She's a housepet and I cannot convince ppl that giving her too many sweets upsets her tummy and she will beg and do tricks for anything sweet or sour. After my guests leave I give her three or four Tums and no extra stinky burps or acid tummy poops!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Liz gives her goats Tums. I would PM Liz or just do a search on her answers. She has given a dosage and everything before.


Ok thank you!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, the calcium will help with the birth labor and will help after birth to bring the milk in. If your Doe has multiples, getting enough calcium into her is very important and this can be done with alfalfa as it is so high in calcium. The problem can come when they get calcium without other minerals and so the calcium still can not be absorbed correctly so just giving tums without a good balanced diet isnt the best way to supplement for calcium. I am so into giving our Does apples rolled in their minerals and I have given crushed tums mixed with molasses to our Does with triplets for a good balanced boost. The apples have a good mineral balance too. Molasses is full of potassium and magnesium along with other beneficial minerals to help absorb the calcium. Giving just plain tums without a good diet may not help calcium defficiency and it doesnt even work well for us humans to supplement our calcium with just tums.. How many to give your goat?.. I give 4 crushed in about two tbspn of molasses and mix with their goat feed. But even that is all relative depending on how large or how her diet was before or how many babies she has or is nursing. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

packhillboers said:


> Yes, the calcium will help with the birth labor and will help after birth to bring the milk in. If your Doe has multiples, getting enough calcium into her is very important and this can be done with alfalfa as it is so high in calcium. The problem can come when they get calcium without other minerals and so the calcium still can not be absorbed correctly so just giving tums without a good balanced diet isnt the best way to supplement for calcium. I am so into giving our Does apples rolled in their minerals and I have given crushed tums mixed with molasses to our Does with triplets for a good balanced boost. The apples have a good mineral balance too. Molasses is full of potassium and magnesium along with other beneficial minerals to help absorb the calcium. Giving just plain tums without a good diet may not help calcium defficiency and it doesnt even work well for us humans to supplement our calcium with just tums.. How many to give your goat?.. I give 4 crushed in about two tbspn of molasses and mix with their goat feed. But even that is all relative depending on how large or how her diet was before or how many babies she has or is nursing. Hope this helps a bit.


Yes it does help! I think they have a balanced diet! I really try hard and they always have loose minerals and baking soda available at all times. I see each of them nibble on them. We buy good hay it is what we buy the horses too! I even go an extra 15 miles to get the small alfalfa pellets since they don't like the bigger ones!!!


----------



## BarteePygmygoats22 (Feb 2, 2014)

Our goats get alfalfa hay in the mornings and pellets in he evening. I tried the tums this morning they loved them. I only gave them one each.. So tomorrow I will increase them. I have three mommas that will be kidding in six weeks. I also have three mommas with kids still milking. I gave them one as well. Thanks for ur input..


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sure one or two a day is plenty..they fight for them around here! I get the Kirkland brand from Costco ...


----------



## BarteePygmygoats22 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks.


----------

